# Fish Lake Trails



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

We are loading up the horses and heading down to fish lake July 10-12 and staying at the Tasha equestrian campground. I have been to fish lake many times but only to fish never explored the great country down there. Hoping for some advice on some good trails to take the arabians out on.


----------

